# Black Duck mount finished



## Flaustin1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Taxi just sent me a picture.  Bout to go pick it up!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 17, 2015)

looks good. The last duck I had mounted was a black. The mount fell off the wall and a dog ate the mount.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks Terrible.......... only because I am jealous and still searching for one..


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 18, 2015)

I hate the off season, cant even get comments on a good black duck mount thread.  I will repost this around labor day and see what happens.


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 18, 2015)

thats becaus honest opinons arnt welcome.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks great!!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 18, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> thats becaus honest opinons arnt welcome.


 Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Lightnrod (Mar 18, 2015)

Congrats on the Black. As long as you're happy with the mount doesn't matter what anyone thinks. By the way, looks good to me!


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 18, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> I hate the off season, cant even get comments on a good black duck mount thread.  I will repost this around labor day and see what happens.





king killer delete said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



In my opinion, henis questioning the mount. He is looking for people to reasure him it looks fine. To me the pose looks like a commereant drying its wings. I have had one bird mounted and probably 15 set aside to be mpunted. I have neved been impressed with too many mounts that were npt museum quality. But this is one that to me does not have a real life look to it. Its stiff looking looks like a plane, maybe add some bind to the wings something is going on with the neck. Throw in some habitat to soften it all up. If he is happy thats all that matters. Like i said i have one and have taken many great birds but never seen a mount that i think does them justice.


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks just like a duck leaving water..do ur ducks looks different when they fly up outa water?


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 18, 2015)

WAIT  A MINUTE!!!!! I notice that "BLACKIE" has a GREEN Beak----Oh Dear Could we be possibly say the ole Preacher 's Decoy IS Valid!!!! Shoot I like it Fine!!! ( I'm talking about the mount!!)


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 18, 2015)

aj.hiner said:


> Looks just like a duck leaving water..do ur ducks looks different when they fly up outa water?



please show me a picture of a duck leaving water with stiff wings stiff neck and head cocked to the side.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 18, 2015)

That duck sure ain't the most stiff-necked thing I see in here.......


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 18, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> please show me a picture of a duck leaving water with stiff wings stiff neck and head cocked to the side.



Lol Yea no problem actually it shoulda had some kinda motor and remote that way the wings really weren't stiff they actually moved..but then again they still wouldn't move right


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 18, 2015)

Here's one in the 2nd pic you can clearly see stiff neck stiff wings


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> In my opinion, henis questioning the mount. He is looking for people to reasure him it looks fine. To me the pose looks like a commereant drying its wings. I have had one bird mounted and probably 15 set aside to be mpunted. I have neved been impressed with too many mounts that were npt museum quality. But this is one that to me does not have a real life look to it. Its stiff looking looks like a plane, maybe add some bind to the wings something is going on with the neck. Throw in some habitat to soften it all up. If he is happy thats all that matters. Like i said i have one and have taken many great birds but never seen a mount that i think does them justice.



Nah im not questioning the mount.  I dont need any reassurance.  I love the mount!  Looks just like I told the taxidermist I wanted it to.  

Your opinions, whether good or bad are always welcomed on my threads.  Makes things interesting.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Keep it going fellas, we need these threads to get us through the off season!


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 18, 2015)

I will have to disagree with hunter Adams here to a certain extent. While the water flushing mounts are not my favorite, I have seen A LOOTTTTTT worse.I think it would be more natural for a flushing bird to be looking out but then you couldn't see the head profile...... To each is own. There is NO way to make a dead bird look 100% like a live one imo. In saying that I would put it in my house.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Right on Rnelson.  My thinking as well.  Hard to mount a black and show off the speculums without it being in a funky pose.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 18, 2015)

He's really gonna hate my next mount.  Its not going to look like a live bird at all.  or a dead one for that matter.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm not much on the position but the feathers and detail look great therefor it's a good mount. But I'm with Robby it would be better if it were mine.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 18, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> He's really gonna hate my next mount.  Its not going to look like a live bird at all.  or a dead one for that matter.



Hhmmmmmmm. Well what is it gonna look like??


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Decoy Mount!  most wont like it, but I do and that's all that matters to me!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Im actually torn between the decoy pose and this dead pose.  Not sure which one im gonna go with.  Gotta decide quick though!


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 18, 2015)

I actually like dead mounts. They make more since to me. Its a lot easier to display the bird in a manner that is natural. A hanging dead mount is good. One that would be interesting is to have a pile on a mantel piece or desk with the heads hanging at a 90 degree angle over the side something you could add to. Trying to mimic a live bird in flight is hard. Trying to get the feathers and posture right, without the effects of motion and wind is hard. Every mount I see of a bird in flight just looks off. The coolest mount I have seen in a home was at a guys cabin. He had a flooded cypress swamp at the back of the house. In his hunting room he had a wall that was a window facing the swamp. From the ceiling and walls he had cypress branches protruding with mallards cupped up coming in. There was over a dozen birds in a number of positions. I think the various body styles plus the trees made it more realistic and appeasing to my eye.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 18, 2015)

coulda just did the head and hung it from rear view or made a key chain


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Gonna do that with a redhead I got in the freezer.  Not hanging it from the rearview though.  Making a bottle stopper out of it.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 18, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Gonna do that with a redhead I got in the freezer.  Not hanging it from the rearview though.  Making a bottle stopper out of it.



Thats a neat idea right there, I just always finish the bottle and never need a stopper.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 18, 2015)

It aint gonna be for mini bottles!


----------



## shawnrice (Mar 19, 2015)

mlandrum said:


> WAIT  A MINUTE!!!!! I notice that "BLACKIE" has a GREEN Beak----Oh Dear Could we be possibly say the ole Preacher 's Decoy IS Valid!!!! Shoot I like it Fine!!! ( I'm talking about the mount!!)


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 19, 2015)

Well I tend to agree with hunteradams on some aspects and disagree on others.  A mounted duck or deer isn't supposed to look alive.  But contrary to him I have seen plenty of natural looking flying mounts.  I do like dead hangs better, and a good dead hang will show off the speculum of a black duck.  

but if that pose is how you wanted it done, then he did it well.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 19, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



Yep but there are many people that really don't know what a good mount looks like, and it's easy to say, "well I'm happy with it".  Not saying Flaustin is doing that.

Kinda like when a person spends money on something that they later find out wasn't as good a quality as they could have gotten for same price, they use the old adage "well I'm happy with and that's all that matters".  believe it or not, there are bad mounts out there.  I have some, and didn't know the difference til I actually got some good ones.  The difference really ain't hard to see.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 19, 2015)

But I will say this, I would be proud to hang that duck on my wall.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I will get some more pics up when I get it to its resting place.


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 21, 2015)

Don't close the Casket!!!!!


----------



## warmouth (Mar 23, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## deermaster13 (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks good! Wish I could get mine back to post a pic!


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 23, 2015)

It looks good to me. If you like it then that's the main thing. 

I never see just a deer from the neck up when hunting they always have a body to go with the head and neck but I have a few neck mounts. 

I'm not sure how you could mount it to show all the color without doing a mount similar to yours.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 23, 2015)

You can dead hang a black and see all of its glory, but to me, a black deserves more than a dead mount.  Just my opinion though.  I need to get it into some light and take some good pictures.  That one does not do it justice.


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 23, 2015)

If I were to have a mount of a bird flying would need to be more natural like this.


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 23, 2015)

The flying mounts are a good look.


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 26, 2015)

aj.hiner said:


> Looks just like a duck leaving water..do ur ducks looks different when they fly up outa water?



They usually look a little more like this.


----------



## folded77 (Mar 26, 2015)

to each his own


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 26, 2015)

folded77 said:


> to each his own



look at the posture of your mount and the op's. Yours has a little more natural wing bend not stiff strait out. And the head position is a little better, not a 90 degree broke neck.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 26, 2015)

I am thinking about giving up mounting ducks after I pay for the ones i have out right now.... Running out of wall space and could use the money to fund more trips.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 26, 2015)

So how did the wings get from the forward position to the back position if they didn't go through the middle position?  Now im confused.  I also wanted the head turned the way it is.


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 27, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> So how did the wings get from the forward position to the back position if they didn't go through the middle position?  Now im confused.  I also wanted the head turned the way it is.



Do you know how a duck wing works? The fold up on up stroke and then extend for down push. This allows there to be less down forse when bringing the wing up and thus less negative loss of energy. Watch a duck taking off in slow motion.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ok you don't like the mount.  Good deal.  I do!


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 27, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Ok you don't like the mount.  Good deal.  I do!



Lets go back to my first comment after you were begging for people to praise your mount. I gave my opinion, some people got upset and wanted to argue or justify why it was a good mount. If you are happy with it then good. I hope that the quality is good and that it last for many years. If thats what you wanted, he nailed it. But when you come to a public forum wanting input it looks like you are not sure about what you got, and want us to tell you its ok.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 27, 2015)

No you took that wrong.  your comments are still welcome.   Im not worried about it.  You keep on and on posting things almost like it bothers you.  Are you trying to persuade people to believe its a bad mount?


----------



## tebigcountry (Mar 27, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Ok you don't like the mount.  Good deal.  I do!


That's a great looking mount and pose.....95 percent of my mounts are mounted belly to the wall.....IMO it's the best way to show the colors.....here's a couple to keep the thread going and maybe to get the monkey off your back............


----------

